# Toy Poodle Feeding Questions.



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

I am getting a 2 year old male Toy Poodle tomorrow and I want to feed him meals, not free feeding.
I was wondering how many times do I feed him daily? How much each time? And what times would I feed him?
He weighs 6 pounds.
Thank you.
(And he will be fed Merrick Whole Earth Farms Adult Dry Dog Food)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations - how exciting!

I would feed him twice a day, morning and evening. If he is at his optimum weight, I'd feed quantity according to the manufacturer's recommendations, or slightly less, and watch his weight carefully over the first few weeks. If you are giving him treats for training, etc, keep them small, and reduce the amount you feed him at meals (or use some of the meal kibble for treats, if he likes it). If you have to leave him, give him part or all of his meal in a Kong or similar toy, so he has something to occupy him.

It is very easy to overfeed small dogs - when a tablespoonful is a full meal, half an ounce more or less can make a big difference! If you weigh him regularly, you will quickly see when you need to cut back a little.


----------



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

Thank you for the speedy response! 
I will try that and hopefully he will not get chubby. lol
And I will post some pictures of him when I pick him up tomorrow.
(BTW, your dogs are so cute.)


----------

